# NZQA question



## Lunar007 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, I am hoping someone can advise me. I am a chartered account from South Africa - what I am trying to figure out is if I should get my CA qualification assessed by the NZQA - I have read conflicting reports about doing this and am not sure if it is worthwhile. Has anybody else listed their CA qualification in the "recognised qualifications" section and if so what level did you assign to it?

Thanks..


----------

